# cpt 19340 and cpt 19342



## aparscal (Feb 18, 2015)

can someone tell me what the difference between a delayed insertion of breast prosthesis (19342) and a immediate insertion of breast prosthesis (19340) 
thank you!


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 19, 2015)

19340-The physician performs an immediate breast prosthesis insertion following surgery.

19342-The physician inserts a breast prosthesis after a patient has had previous breast surgery.


----------

